# Masken nondestruktiv aufbauen?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
wollte mal Fragen ob jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt auch Maske nondesktruktiv aufzubauen?
Also ich meine z.B Verläufe für Masken per Verlaufsüberlagerung etc. zu erstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, kann man. 

"Layer / New Fill Layer / Gradient" bzw.
"Ebene / Neue Füllebene / Verlauf"

Den Verlauf musst du so anlegen, dass er von Opak nach Transparent geht (oder andersrum).
Also entgegen der naheliegenden Annahme *nicht* von Schwarz nach Weiß!
Die gewählte Farbe für den Verlauf ist dabei egal.
Anschließend dann eine Schnittmaske / Beschnittgruppe / Clipping Mask erstellen, wo die Verlaufsebene unten ist und die Ebene mit dem zu maskierenden Bild darüber liegt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Martin,
also an die Verlaufsfüllebene hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Keine Ahnung wann ich die das letzte mal verwendet habe .
Nur in meinem Fall funktioniert das nicht weil ich habe eine Form welche mit dem Ebeneneffekt Schein nach Außen versehen ist und auf transparentem Grund liegen muss. Nun möchte ich diesen Schein nach oben hin auslaufen lassen. Hierfür wollte ich den Effekt per Maske ausblenden.
Das scheint aber nur mit einer traditionellen Ebenenmaske zu funktionieren, und hier habe ich noch keinen Weg gefunden diese so aufzubauen das ich die im Nachhinein noch bearbeiten kann.

Im Anhang siehst du was am Schluss raus kommen soll, nur ohne den weißen Verlauf im Hintergrund.
Ich habe schon versucht die Verlaufsfülleben zu maskieren, aber dann bin ich schon wieder nicht mehr nondestruktiv und kann eigentlich nicht ohne großen Mehraufwand den Schein bzw. die Form ändern.

Viele Grüße

EDIT: Damit ich jetzt möglichst weit die Nondestruktivität verwenden kann habe ich mir eine Verlaufsfülleben erstellt und diese dupliziere und rastere diese. Dann kopiere ich die Ebene in die Maske rein. So kann ich zumindest immer sicherstellen das der Verlauf genau so groß ist wie die Datei und die Veränderungen immer proportional sind.


----------

